# Got in an accident with a "State" Vehicle. It had "State" plates - UGH



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey Guys. 
I got in an accident with a "State" pickup Truck. 
ST**** plate. 

He backed into me. Caused about $1,600.00 worth of damage according to the apprasial

problem is who do I contact to file the claim with ?
Considering the State is Self Insured P:

I am trying the Office of Vehicle Management but I keep getting voice mail.

And the guy who runs it the email is bogus. 

Any direction to where I should go for re-embursment would be appreciated.

Thanks. course the kids were in the car but luckily not injured. 
(They just turnt 4) 

Thanks again ! ! ! 

- Greg


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Contact your insurance company and let them do the work tracking it down. They'll probably pay for your damage to be fixed and then just bill the state anyhow. You shouldn't have to jump through any hoops at all, that's why you have an insurance agent. Good luck, let us know what happens.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

You don't pay your insurance company a rediculous sum of money each year so that you YOU have to do this research. That's their job.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Mikey682 said:


> You don't pay your insurance company a rediculous sum of money each year so that you YOU have to do this research. That's their job.


I tell the people at accidents to contact their insurance company to get a copy of my crash reports, as my records dept charges money of the copies. I tell them that's what they pay their premiums for.

Plus, I would never talk to anyone else's insurance company. In the accidents I've been in, they call and want me to talk about the accident; I don't return their calls. If they're self insured, even more so. My ins company represents me, theirs represents them; let them duke it out.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Will there be a scale model of said state vehicle (with appropriate damage) forthcoming? *


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

HousingCop said:


> *Will there be a scale model of said state vehicle (with appropriate damage) forthcoming? *


Wrong brother.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

The above advice on having your insurance company handle this for you works if you have collision insurance. If not you will need to pursue the claim yourself, but your insurance company should tell you who you should contact.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

hmmmm 
ok well I did some detective work. tellin ya I am in the wrong field. 
ha ha 

I got a hold of a guy at the state house. He said mail it to him and he will forward to the ATTY General's office. Gotta love it. 

I think we are just gonna have to pay for everything out of pocket then get re-reimbursed later. 

Thanks everyone. And ha ha ha maybe I will have my brother do a scale model of the accident that would be pretty funny.
Need scale F150 and scale Dodge Stratus.. hmmmm

LOL


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

GMACK24 said:


> hmmmm
> I got a hold of a guy at the state house. He said mail it to him and he will forward to the ATTY General's office. Gotta love it.
> 
> I think we are just gonna have to pay for everything out of pocket then get re-reimbursed later.


What? You shouldnt have to pay for anything up front. If he backed into you, it's their policy that should be paying. File a claim, and if you have an insurance company worth shit, they should be getting the ball rolling the same day. If you shell out cash to get it fixed, you're crazy.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

yeah I caught a break. Turns out I have collision so the guy cut me a check today (My insurance) only thing left to do with the state is to file the claim with them about the rental. 

Thanks again guys. 

and YES I am going with another carrier when it comes time to renew. 
Commerce sucks balls. 
This is the third accident for us in 2 years. 
My car got hit in a parking lot by a landscape truck. Bill was $1,700.00 I did 90 percent of the legwork there to get my money. 
My wifes van got hit by another car. Again i did most of the running around to get our money for that one too. 
Frigging insurance company. They are a bunch of punks who take your money and expect to do as little as possible. 

Thanks again for your replies guys. At least I will only have to pay for the rental and get re-reimbursed. 
whoopie. : )


----------

